# tonight ?



## mmmmflounder (Jul 11, 2009)

anyone going tonight?


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

That would be nice....With this north wind some different spots could be fished that you normally cant fish.


----------



## mmmmflounder (Jul 11, 2009)

cool (literally)


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Gotta work, but I bet this section is about to start filling up with flatties! Cool weather feels great!


----------



## fishingnoob (Oct 20, 2007)

was going to go tonight but the wife dont like me going alone and my fishing partner is nowhere to be found, so i guess i'll just have to fish in the AM


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

> *fishingnoob (8/23/2009)*was going to go tonight but *the wife dont like* me going alone and my fishing partner is nowhere to be found, so i guess i'll just have to fish in the AM


Time to grow some gonads.


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Going alone isn't that bad. Only advice I have with the weather we've been having is "keep aware of the cloud cover". I've been rained on trying to put back on the trailer due to not returning sooner. Last time out, I kinda felt like the guy in the Benjamin Buttons movie. "once while I was out trying to gig a Flounder!, POW!" lol!

Good luck to all, whoever gets to make it out!


----------



## fishingnoob (Oct 20, 2007)

no need to grow any i just respect her after 20 yrs of marriage


----------



## Yankeefisher56 (Dec 3, 2008)

Ill be out tonight with my roomate....god luck to all that venture out tonight!


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

> *fishingnoob (8/23/2009)*no need to grow any i just respect her after 20 yrs of marriage


She obviously has no respect for you if shedictates when you can/can't go fishing. I've been with mine for 28 years and have fished/hunted whenever I want, with or without a partner the entire time. 

Does she go to the mall, Wal-mart or Winn Dixieby herself? I bet she does. Way more dangerous than the bay or woods.


----------



## fishingnoob (Oct 20, 2007)

wow you have a bad sight of things now dont you ...she works at 5 am and will stay up all damn night worrying about weather i have falling off the boat or not so i respect what she thinks and by the way its always safer in pairs


----------



## Frayed Knot (Oct 4, 2007)

Come on DFA you are a retard! If the guy want's to respect his wife's concerns then let him. I don't like hunting or floundering by myself because it's borring. I like to share the experience.


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

> *Frayed Knot (8/24/2009)*I don't like hunting or floundering by myself because it's borring. I like to share the experience.


And bump peters too?


----------



## gig head (Apr 26, 2009)

I agee It is safer in pairs no mater what you are you are doing .....:moon


----------



## Frayed Knot (Oct 4, 2007)

Dfa picked a piper's petor. How many petors did dfa pick. 

DUKE SUKER!


----------

